#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [討論] 轉化儀式(吸血鬼??)

## 狂龍狼朔

不知道有沒有獸PO過

在巧合下搜尋到這網頁~有關變吸血鬼咒語
不過也只是參考而已

覺得有趣來分享一下
http://www.blooddestiny.canoctem.com/?p=870

但可惜就是找不到變狼術

但很好奇所謂"咒語"到底是怎樣形成的

雖然不是說要很鑽研~但滿好奇滴

----------


## 陸合巡

咒語一的部分有個地方好難辦到啊...要上哪去找吸寫鬼的血啊?
相較之下咒語二就比較容易了，畢竟只用到自己的血而已。
話說咒語三給人一種置入性行銷的感覺啊，這種東西竟然還有在賣專用的手冊...

----------


## 小藍龍

咒語一麻…吸血鬼上哪找啊OAQ
咒語二…英文不好…= =
第三個……這種書竟然有在賣!!!

----------

